# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Un vertido industrial tiñe de rojo un río en el Ártico ruso

## Jonasino

> No es una maldición bíblica ni un truco publicitario: el río Daldykan es ahora mismo de color rojo por culpa de una fuga en una industria cercana. Los habitantes de Norilsk, una localidad rusa situada en el círculo Ártico, no dan crédito a sus ojos. La empresa rusa Norilsk Nickel ha reconocido que un problema surgido en sus instalaciones la semana pasada es el culpable de que el río Daldykan haya quedado teñido de un llamativo color rojo intenso.
> 
> La fuga fue provocada por "unas intensas lluvias" el pasado 5 de septiembre que provocaron que uno de los diques de sus instalaciones "se viera desbordado", yendo a parar los materiales al río, según un comunicado de prensa de la empresa. Norilsk Nickel es el mayor productor de níquel del mundo. Su actividad industrial da empleo a buena parte de los 220.000 habitantes de la ciudad, situada al este del rio Yenisei.
> 
> Norilsk es la ciudad de más de 100.000 habitantes ubicada más al norte. El suelo está congelado durante todo el año y fue un centro importante de campos de trabajos forzados en los tiempos del Gulag de Stalin. Hoy en día es conocida por su contaminación crónica. Pero la 'plaga' del color rojo ha sobrecogido a los habitantes, según la prensa local. Antes de que la empresa reconociese el fallo técnico las autoridades ya habían apuntado a que la causa podría ser "un agente químico no identificado".
> 
> La empresa trata de tranquilizar a la población. "El color actual del río se debe a sales de hierro, y no supone un peligro para la gente, la flora o la fauna del mismo", dice el comunicado. Y recuerda que la compañía ha llevado a cabo las acciones necesarias para eliminar los efectos de la fuga.
> Norilsk, una ciudad contaminada
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2016/0...55b8b4689.html

----------

F. Lázaro (15-sep-2016),HUESITO (14-sep-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Aaaah Norilsk, la recuerdo de la obra _Archipiélago Gulag_ de Alexandr Solzhenitsyn, gran centro de trabajos forzados mineros.

----------

